# does anyone have an electric fence on their loft?



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

I tracked down a little mini electric fence that is designed to go on aviaries and was wondering if anyone else uses an electric fence and if so how they set it up. My neighbours' cat can get in and out of my sputnik trap (he's an athletic kitty, none of the other neighbourhood cats can do it) so I have to be present when it is open. If there was some way I could set it up so that it zaps the kitty and not the birds that would be awesome. NB the fence has a lower charge than livestock fences, it is designed with zapping kitties in mind so as to not do any purrrrmanent damage.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would tell the owner of the kitty to keep his cat in...as they should be, cats can also kill native songbirds and get into fights with ferals and they need to be kept safe from cars and the road too, so they need to keep the cat up...but that does not mean you will not have another cat...so, I would say in addition you need to stay out there or keep a very close eye on the loft when it is open...because hawks will go in there too. if your birds did get a shock they would be leary of the loft and that is something you do not want.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over your birds.

I understand your dilemna, but I agree, you are not responsible for purrrr management, the owner is and nothing good will come from an electrically charged fencing around your birds.

You need to stay with your birds when they fly outside anyway, and then close up your loft when they are all inside, that is a part of proper flock management.


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

I saw many loft has a big dog, this will take care of this cat problems and keep the bad guys from breaking in your loft too. Just my opinion.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonslover said:


> I saw many loft has a big dog, this will take care of this cat problems and keep the bad guys from breaking in your loft too. Just my opinion.


I like it....


----------

